# Clever Dripper - New Kettle?



## ThatFirstCup (Aug 4, 2021)

Can't decide if it's worth getting a new kettle for pour over...

I use a Clever Dripper occasionally but nine times out of ten, I use my Sage Precision Brewer for my morning cup.

Is a gooseneck or something fancy required for a Clever Dripper?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

100% not worth it for the CD.

The best technique is actually water first and coffee on top imo so it would be utterly pointless if you used this method.

David


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> The best technique is actually water first and coffee on top imo so it would be utterly pointless if you used this method.


 I've never tried that in the clever, might have to give it a go 

Even with the 'standard' method most of the extraction is happening as immersion rather than during the pour-over so the actual pouring isn't that important. As long as you can get the weight pretty accurate with your current kettle it'll be fine.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Completely agree with the above. Absolutely no need for anything other than a bog standard kettle.


----------

